# Mother Earth News Archives: 1970-2013



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

How would you like to own every issue of Mother Earth News published between 1970 and 2013? I see they are making this possible with their new DVD... all for about $50. It contains over 10,000 articles and is multi-platform, so you can view the material on your PC, Mac, smartphone, tablet, kindle, or whatever. This is a vast wealth of information of interest to preppers, and worth a look.

Mother Earth News Archives

NOTE: I'm not affiliated with Mother Earth News in any way. This isn't an affiliate link, and it leads to the official site. I'm presenting it here because it is an excellent resource. Enjoy.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Prepadoodle! That is an excellent resource.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

While a bunch of wacked out socialist making a living as capitalist they did have some good stuff.
Dating myself but I was around when they first started.
50 dollars would be cheap for all the stuff they had


----------

